# MHC Vendor Announcements - Long



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Wow! It is now less than two weeks until the Midwest Haunters Convention and the tradeshow floor is nearly sold out. There are a number of new companies showing here as well as some established companies with new products. We asked them to provide a sneak peak at what everyone can expect here is what they shared:

The Ghoulish Gallery 
“This will be our first year at MHC and will are excited to be debuting 4 spooktacular new changing portraits at this year's event. We will have plenty of choice and 2nds for sale at prices that will have you dancing in the graveyard. As always, we will beat anyone's prices and guarantee our work 100% percent.”

Doomsday Productions will be hosting a drawing to win a custom logo.

Virgil is releasing two new CD’s:
Klown: a collection of evil carnival/ clown music that features voice-overs by some of the industry’s leading haunt clowns.
Dyers Eve (Original Motion Picture Score): music composed for the upcoming thriller “Dyers Eve”.

Sinister Scents now made easier. Forget the oils, forget the crocks, forget it all. We have made scenting your event easier and safer. Stop by (insert booth # since can't remember what # we have) for a smelly demo!

Hauntmaster Products introduces RAT-A-TAT-TAT (RATT) which creates a "machine gun" sound by rapidly cycling an air cannon's solenoid valve on & off. It is controlled using a haunt timer to control the time of operation.

2 years ago Michael Davy Film & TV Make Up developed the first water based vinyl cap/appliance material called “Water-Melon”. This year Michael Davy Film & TV Make Up is turning the masquerade appliance industry upside down by announcing a new line of Self Adhering Appliances made with his new Water-Melon Plastic. The appliances are activated with only alcohol and attach directly to the skin with a waterproof bond using no glues whatsoever.

Check out the New and Improved Tekno Bubbles®! In normal light, they look like ordinary bubbles. Under a blacklight, Tekno Bubbles® GLOW CRAZY! Make sure to stop by the JVR Enterprises booth and see Tekno Bubbles®, the bubbles with ATTITUDE!

Bloody Mary introduces her new “Bloody Mary Makeup To Die For Decayed and Rotted Skin Kit” This kit includes all the Bloody Mary F/X Makeup you need to create the best back from the dead living/walking Plagued Zombie. Includes Bloody Mary easy “How To” Instructions and Bobbie will be doing her famous “Hands On” workshop at MWH of this new character she created and will be signing copies of her new comic book.

Jeff Glatzer will be selling Fortune Teller Booth. An authentic throwback booth to the days of parlor games! Heavily decorated with angel statues on the top corners! Fully illuminated (with dimmers) inside and out. Theatrical lighting also from beneath the fabric skirt! Crackle finish with fortune ball and shelf!

Screamline Studios, the company that has been bringing you horror at affordable prices, will be introducing it's brand new stiltbeast costume "HORRIFICUS". Standing at over 7 ft tall your customers will cower in fear as this deformed being taunts them. Also, there will be masks for your bucky skeletons, 3-D relief pictures, skins of sin, blank pulls of some of our prosthetics and a few other items. 

Playing with Fear is a new DVD on haunted house acting produced by Shutter Productions and directed by Geoff Beck. It was released on June 4th and is already being considered a vital addition to any haunted house video collection, according to industry insiders such as Ben Armstrong (Netherworld, Atlanta, GA) and Bob Turner (Haunted Hydro, Fremont, OH). This documentary takes a look behind the make-up and the costumes at the people within the dark attraction industry. Running approximately 98 minutes, Playing with Fear includes instructional and entertaining sections on costuming, acting, set design, and make-up and is geared towards haunted attraction owners wanting to give motivation, inspiration, and instruction to newcomers to the haunt industry as well as established actors looking to push the boundaries of their talents. 

Specter Studios is an independently owned and operated Halloween, party and special event mask, costume and prop manufacturer in Pittsburgh PA. We are an excellent resource for Halloween supplies but also cater to haunted attractions, props for any entertainment industry (movies, television, theatre), sports centers, museums, and much more. As well as improving the designs our existing products, such as our famous latex Wings and Bras, we have also nearly tripled our product line in 2005, and have expanded to include dark fashion apparel such as Corsets, Tunics, Capes and Cloaks! We also have NEW deluxe Costume Sets of outstanding quality, NEW Animal and Monster Arms, Feet, and Tails, Baby Costumes, Props and Body Parts! Specter Studios proudly designs and manufactures all of its products in Pittsburgh PA, USA.


For more information please visit www.midwesthauntersconvention.com.


----------

